# Απεξαρτηθείτε!



## nickel (Feb 11, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι η [eksártisi] είναι το μοναδικό ουσιαστικό που κυκλοφορεί με τρεις διαφορετικές ουρές. Από το ρήμα _εξαρτώ_ (=κρεμώ κάτι από κάπου) έχουμε την _*εξάρτηση*_, που είναι το πιο συνηθισμένο από τα τρία ουσιαστικά. Αν υπάρχει μπέρδεμα, γίνεται συνήθως με την _*εξάρτιση*_, από το _άρτιος_ > _εξαρτίζω_ «εξοπλίζω, εφοδιάζω». Μου άρεσε το παιχνίδι των λέξεων στον ορισμό του ΛΚΝ: «*εξάρτιση* η : το σύνολο των εξαρτημάτων, ιδίως των πανιών και των σχοινιών, ενός ιστιοφόρου πλοίου». Ορθογραφικά ταλαιπωρείται και η _*εξάρτυση*_ των στρατιωτών, από αρχαίο _εξαρτύω_, που επίσης σημαίνει «προετοιμάζω, εφοδιάζω», και πιο πίσω έχει το _αρτύνω_ (αρταίνω) που έδωσε το _άρτυμα_.

Ρεζουμέ:
*εξάρτηση *: του παιδιού από τους γονείς, της χώρας από τα δανεικά, της ανάπτυξης από [προσπαθούμε να το βρούμε αυτό], του ναρκομανούς από το ναρκωτικό του.
*εξάρτιση* : εξοπλισμός πλοίου. Λέγεται και _εξαρτισμός_.
*εξάρτυση* : εξαρτήματα φαντάρου ή δύτη. Δεν λέγεται και *_εξαρτυσμός_.

Γρήγορες αποδόσεις στα αγγλικά:
*εξάρτηση* = dependence | addiction
*εξάρτιση, εξαρτισμός* = rigging, outfitting
*εξάρτυση* = soldier’s kit | diving gear

Ενδιαφέρον έχουν και τα παράγωγα τού _εξαρτώ_:

*εξαρτώ, εξάρτηση, εξάρτημα
ανεξάρτητος, ανεξαρτησία, ανεξαρτητοποιούμαι, ανεξαρτητοποίηση
απεξάρτηση, απεξαρτώμαι* (στο ΛΚΝ)
*αλληλεξαρτώ, αλληλεξάρτηση*

Η *εξαρτηματίτιδα* είναι η φλεγμονή των εξαρτημάτων της μήτρας (adnexa uteri, adnexa of uterus, uterine appendages). Αποδίδει το αγγλικό *adnexitis* (inflammation of the adnexa), όχι το _appendicitis_, όπως αναφέρει η δική μου έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ.

Να σκοτώσουμε, τέλος, και δύο παράγωγα που δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν, την *_απεξαρτητοποίηση_ και την *_απεξαρτοποίηση_. Το πρώτο δίνει μερικές εκατοντάδες ευρήματα με ουσιαστικό και ρήμα (π.χ. *_απεξαρτητοποιηθεί_), που θα έπρεπε να είναι _*απεξάρτηση*_ και _*απεξαρτηθεί*_ και _*απεξαρτημένα* άτομα_. (Θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει *_απεξάρτητος_ για να φτιάξουμε τέτοια τερατάκια.)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> *εξάρτιση, εξαρτισμός* = rigging, outfitting


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η _εξάρτιση _είναι _outfitting_, ενώ _rigging _είναι η _εξαρτία_.


----------



## sarant (Feb 13, 2012)

Πάντως με τρεις ουρές κυκλοφορεί και η σύγκλιση/σύγκληση, διότι υπάρχει και η σύγκλειση των οδοντιάτρων. Αν μάλιστα το τραβήξουμε λιγάκι από τα μαλλιά μπορεί να βρούμε και καμιά σύγκλυση (υπάρχει συγκλυσμός).


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η _εξάρτιση _είναι _outfitting_, ενώ _rigging _είναι η _εξαρτία_.



Κακώς δεν έβαλα εκεί και την _εξαρτία_ και τα _ξάρτια_, αλλά δεν είμαι ο κατάλληλος άνθρωπος για να τα ξεμπερδέψει ως προς την εγκυρότερη σημερινή χρήση τους.



sarant said:


> Πάντως με τρεις ουρές κυκλοφορεί και η σύγκλιση/σύγκληση, διότι υπάρχει και η σύγκλειση των οδοντιάτρων. Αν μάλιστα το τραβήξουμε λιγάκι από τα μαλλιά μπορεί να βρούμε και καμιά σύγκλυση (υπάρχει συγκλυσμός).



Εμ, βέβαια, ο τρικέφαλος κέρβερος είναι ο αρμοδιότερος για να μας βρει τα τέρατα με τις τρεις ουρές.
:)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κακώς δεν έβαλα εκεί και την _εξαρτία_ και τα _ξάρτια_, αλλά δεν είμαι ο κατάλληλος άνθρωπος για να τα ξεμπερδέψει ως προς την εγκυρότερη σημερινή χρήση τους.


Μα αφού τα _rigging _και _oufitting _δεν είναι ακριβή συνώνυμα στα αγγλικά, γιατί να είναι στα ελληνικά;



nickel said:


> Εμ, βέβαια, ο τρικέφαλος κέρβερος είναι ο αρμοδιότερος για να μας βρει τα τέρατα με τις τρεις ουρές.


Έχει κάνει ολάκερη διατριβή σχετικά: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/03/10/omoiha/.


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μα αφού τα _rigging _και _oufitting _δεν είναι ακριβή συνώνυμα στα αγγλικά, γιατί να είναι στα ελληνικά;


Μα δεν είναι φανερό ότι τα έριξα χύμα επειδή δεν είχα το χρόνο να τα ξεχωρίσω; Η ελάχιστη έρευνα που έκανα στο διαδίκτυο μού έδειξε ότι χρησιμοποιούνται και οι δύο λέξεις και έτσι και αλλιώς.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Feb 13, 2012)

Από τον Δημητράκο: τα _rigging_ φαίνεται ότι είναι πιο κοντά στα _ξάρτια _(ουδ. το εξάρτιον - τα εξάρτια) που παραπέμπουν σε ιστιοφόρα πλοία. Το _outfitting_ είναι μάλλον _ο εξαρτισμός _ή _η εξαρτία _(θηλ) που έχουν την ίδια σημασία.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2012)

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι ο Δημητράκος απλώς αποτυπώνει μια σύγχυση ανάμεσα στους δύο όρους. Κανονικά το _outfitting - εξάρτιση / εξαρτισμός _είναι υπερώνυμο του _rigging - εξαρτία_ (που έχει εφαρμογή αποκλειστικά σε ιστιοφόρα). Αντιγράφω από το _Αγγλοελληνικό Λεξικό Ναυτικών Όρων _(υπό Κωνστ. Δ. Καμαρινού, Σχολή Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας 1948):

*outfit *εξαρτισμός, εξοπλισμός πλοίου διά πλουν ή δι' ωρισμένον χρονικόν διάστημα (εξάρτια, ιστοί, ιστία, εφόδια, άνθρακες, τρόφιμα κ.τ.λ.) ǁ ιματισμός και λοιπά εφόδια ναύτου ǁ εξαρτίζω, εφοδιάζω πλοίον

*rigging*

εξαρτία πλοίου (ιστοί, κεραίαι και σχοινία), κν. αρματωσιά (επίσης: _masts and rigging_).
εξαρτία = τα εξάρτια, κν. κρεμάμενα, και η επιχειρία ή αγόμενα, κν. σερνάμενα (βλ. standing-rigging και running-rigging).
τοπείον, κν. αρματωσιά (το σύνολον των συσπάστων, σχοινίων κ.λπ. ιστού επιστηλίου ή κεραίας)
επίτονοι, κν. ξάρτια (βλ. κ. shrouds)


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2012)

Και ο Κουρμπέλης (έκδ. 5η, 1970) δίνει «εξοπλισμός, εξαρτισμός» για το outfit, αλλά το outfitting είναι η ενέργεια / η διαδικασία, και γι' αυτήν έχει «αι επί του πλοίου εργασίαι μετά την καθέλκυσίν του εκ της δεξαμενής του ναυπηγείου, εξοπλισμός πλοίου». Με ενδιαφέρει όμως να δω τι χρησιμοποιείται _σήμερα_ και αν επιχειρείται διαφοροποίηση ανάμεσα στον _εξοπλισμό_ ως σύνολο αντικειμένων και ως διαδικασία εφοδιασμού.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

Η ανακοίνωση του ΚΚΕ γράφει:

Τα χθεσινά γεγονότα στην Κόρινθο και άλλα που προηγήθηκαν σε διάφορες πόλεις, όπου οι τραμπούκοι της «Χρυσής Αυγής» με στρατιωτική *εξάρτυση* επιδόθηκαν σε άγριες επιθέσεις και ξυλοδαρμούς μεταναστών, δίχως κανείς να συλληφθεί, επιβεβαιώνουν ότι η «Χρυσή Αυγή» αποτελεί τον πιο λυσσασμένο μηχανισμό του συστήματος, ο οποίος προετοιμάζεται συστηματικά, έχοντας τελικό στόχο το τσάκισμα του λαϊκού κινήματος. 

Στο Mega η _*εξάρτυση*_ έγινε *εξάρτηση*. Να δείτε που κάποιος νόμιζε ότι ήταν λάθος και το διόρθωσε.

(Όχι, δεν θα σχολιάσω το περιεχόμενο της ανακοίνωσης...)


----------

